# [SPN] Spiritual Bankruptcy



## Sikh News Reporter (Apr 1, 2009)

Sikh Philosophy Network Community Bulletin

	For unsubscription information, please see the bottom of this email

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!

Featured TopicSpiritual Bankruptcy
By Virinder Singh Grewal Ji

Preview: Most humans are generally spiritually bankrupt. What has blocked their spiritual progress deserves some attention. The teachings incorporated in AGGS are not just abstract statements of theory, but guidance to an active faith, demanding their active application in daily life. The teachings stress on subjugation of the lower instincts and development of the higher instincts in human beings. It leads to evolvement of practitioner’s character and cleanse his inside. Both are important for one’s spiritual growth. Most of the discussions relate to material subjects and neglect spirituality. Anyone raising issues related to spirituality is considered as having some subversive agenda, even when this may not be the case. Guru Amardas ponders in Raag Bilawal;
[Full Article] : (Please visit the link to respond to the article.)

Gurfateh,

Sikh Philosophy Network
Visit Sikh Philosophy Network
Daily Hukumnama
Gurmat Vichaar Project
Download Sikhism Toolbar
Gurbani MP3 Downloads
Book Store
Meet Forum Leaders
Invite Your Friends
Contact Us
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 01-04-2009

Activity since: 17-03-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhism.us

-- Threads posted most recently --

Title: "Fuelling the Fire: How India won the hearts and minds of Punjab’s Sikhs" 
The Akalis could be the Kingmakers too..but the Badals have sold out completely ...
(Date Posted 31-03-2009 by prabhsmart)
 o 7 Replies, 55 Views, Last Post: 04:37 PM, 01-04-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh
 o Fuelling the Fire: How India won the hearts and minds of Punjab’s Sikhs

Title: "To What Degree Should You Believe in Mahapuresh? Or Should You Believe at All?" 
You are totally right. I have received this advice before that it's not easy to ...
(Date Posted 31-03-2009 by susan)
 o 12 Replies, 130 Views, Last Post: 10:09 PM, 31-03-2009 by susan
 o To What Degree Should You Believe in Mahapuresh? Or Should You Believe at All?

Title: "To What Degree Should You Believe in Mahapuresh? Or Should You Believe at All?" 

(Date Posted 31-03-2009 by susan)
 o 11 Replies, 72 Views, Last Post: 09:06 PM, 31-03-2009 by aad0002
 o To What Degree Should You Believe in Mahapuresh? Or Should You Believe at All?

Title: "Evolution of the Word, Khalsa" 
EVOLUTION OF THE WORD KHALSA /   /   / The word Khalsa was brought to India by ...
(Date Posted 31-03-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 0 Replies, 29 Views, Last Post: 03:01 AM, 31-03-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o Evolution of the Word, Khalsa

Title: "Reincarnation-a review" 
REINCARNATION-A REVIEW /   /   / ABSTRACT /   /   / The Doctrine of ...
(Date Posted 30-03-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 0 Replies, 39 Views, Last Post: 07:22 PM, 30-03-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o Reincarnation: A Review

Title: "Heaven and hell/ਭਿਸਤੁ ਅਤੇ ਦੋਜਕੁ" 
HEAVEN AND HELL/ਭਿਸਤੁ ਅਤੇ ...
(Date Posted 30-03-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 0 Replies, 29 Views, Last Post: 06:55 PM, 30-03-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o Heaven and hell/ਭਿਸਤੁ ਅਤੇ ਦੋਜਕੁ

Title: "A Discussion of McLeod and the Kartarpur Bir Controversy: A Second Look" 
Dear All, /   / The whole thread has been spinned from the original question and ...
(Date Posted 30-03-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 19 Replies, 174 Views, Last Post: 07:34 PM, 01-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o A Discussion of McLeod and the Kartarpur Bir Controversy: A Second Look

Title: "Should Sikhism101 be renamed Sikhism 420?" 
Yes Randip Ji , if u read the book 'KYON KEETE VISAH ' written by Narain Singh ...
(Date Posted 30-03-2009 by randip singh)
 o 5 Replies, 33 Views, Last Post: 10:07 PM, 31-03-2009 by randip singh
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "A Ritual Slowly Unravels In India" 
I think overall it is in lack of awareness of as to why keeping hair unshorn is ...
(Date Posted 30-03-2009 by prabhsmart)
 o 5 Replies, 47 Views, Last Post: 12:59 PM, 30-03-2009 by dalbirk
 o A Ritual Slowly Unravels In India

Title: "What is the Reason for Covering One's Head in Gurdwara?" 
Still some Sikhs do not go kompletely barefoot in gurdwara and they wear sox. ...
(Date Posted 30-03-2009 by sadhu)
 o 49 Replies, 455 Views, Last Post: 06:17 PM, 01-04-2009 by aad0002
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

-- Threads with the most replies --

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 
Brother this was not meant to be a swipe at you but I wanted to share this essay ...
(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 560 Replies, 32111 Views, Last Post: 06:42 AM, 08-01-2009 by pk70
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 

(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 545 Replies, 29515 Views, Last Post: 01:20 PM, 11-12-2008 by randip singh
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" 
Randeep Veer jeo, /   / I will be highly obliged if you can just write the ...
(Date Posted 12-04-2006 by randip singh)
 o 533 Replies, 12443 Views, Last Post: 10:43 PM, 20-03-2009 by randip singh
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself." 
Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)
(Date Posted 07-01-2008 by Sikh80)
 o 440 Replies, 29067 Views, Last Post: 08:06 AM, 07-03-2009 by onewithinall
 o Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself.

Title: "Creation in Islam" 
Christians regard the scripture about our power which is not a physical force ...
(Date Posted 03-08-2007 by azizrasul)
 o 435 Replies, 23972 Views, Last Post: 02:03 AM, 17-02-2009 by shearwater
 o Creation in Islam

-- Threads with the most views --

Title: "Sikhism And Tattoos" 
pk70 ji /  / It is OK to be in disagreement. No offense is ever taken. 
(Date Posted 19-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 43688 Views, 225 Replies, Last Post: 10:42 AM, 16-10-2008 by aad0002
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?" 
Spiritual Guru go on hunting, killing for his enjoyment?  /   / It was for the ...
(Date Posted 12-07-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 32357 Views, 329 Replies, Last Post: 07:12 AM, 28-02-2009 by BhagatSingh
 o Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?

Title: "Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen" 
Let us spare this thread dedicated to Gyani Ji from the hard talk... We have ...
(Date Posted 18-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 30840 Views, 54 Replies, Last Post: 09:40 PM, 11-06-2008 by Aman Singh
 o Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen

Title: "Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith" 
So where is the original poster RAJS?
(Date Posted 06-08-2004 by Rajs)
 o 30021 Views, 316 Replies, Last Post: 08:31 PM, 22-07-2007 by deepsingh87
 o Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith

Title: "Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments" 
Gurfateh to all members, /   / Thanks for such great knowledge regarding ...
(Date Posted 02-10-2005 by rsingh)
 o 29637 Views, 3 Replies, Last Post: 01:30 PM, 25-08-2008 by avinash kaur
 o Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments

-- Threads with no replies yet --

Title: "Evolution of the Word, Khalsa" 
EVOLUTION OF THE WORD KHALSA /   /   / The word Khalsa was brought to India by ...
(Date Posted 31-03-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 29 Views
 o Evolution of the Word, Khalsa

Title: "Reincarnation-a review" 
REINCARNATION-A REVIEW /   /   / ABSTRACT /   /   / The Doctrine of ...
(Date Posted 30-03-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 39 Views
 o Reincarnation: A Review

Title: "Heaven and hell/ਭਿਸਤੁ ਅਤੇ ਦੋਜਕੁ" 
HEAVEN AND HELL/ਭਿਸਤੁ ਅਤੇ ...
(Date Posted 30-03-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 29 Views
 o Heaven and hell/ਭਿਸਤੁ ਅਤੇ ਦੋਜਕੁ

Title: "Sidak - Sikhi 101 - Gurmukhi 101" 
The Sikh Research Institute in San Antonio Texas US sponsors year-long programs ...
(Date Posted 29-03-2009 by aad0002)
 o 35 Views
 o Sidak - Sikhi 101 - Gurmukhi 101

Title: "Oral Traditions" 
ORAL TRADITIONS /   / Oral tradition or oral culture is a way of transmitting ...
(Date Posted 29-03-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 43 Views
 o Oral Traditions
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
LATEST POLLS
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Question: Most Influential Sikhs in History? plz add to list.
 o "Dr. Manmohan Singh" (4 Votes)
 o "Baba Deep Singh" (7 Votes)
 o "Banda Singh Bahadur" (9 Votes)
 o "Maharaja Ranjit Singh" (10 Votes)
 o "Prof Sahib Singh" (6 Votes)
 o "Bhagat Puran Singh" (4 Votes)
 o "Baba Budhha" (7 Votes)
 o "Sant Jarnail Singh" (2 Votes)
 o "Master Tara Singh" (0 Votes)
 o "Bhai Gurdas" (7 Votes)
 o "Bhai Mani Singh" (5 Votes)
 o "Sardar Baghel Singh" (2 Votes)
 o "Bhai Kahan Singh Nabha" (3 Votes)
 o "Bhai Veer Singh" (5 Votes)
 o "Bhai Kanihiya Ji" (0 Votes)
 o "Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa" (2 Votes)
 o "Shaheed Bhagat Singh" (0 Votes)
 o "Shaheed Udham Singh" (0 Votes)
   View Poll Results: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List

Question: (Read the main post first) Would you &quot;dance&quot; to kirtan? Explain.
 o "Yes..." (3 Votes)
 o "No..." (25 Votes)
 o "I don't listen to kirtan..." (0 Votes)
 o "Not sure..." (4 Votes)
   View Poll Results: Dancing and Gurbani


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
FORTHCOMING EVENTS 			SPN Calendar of Events:
to view the calendar, click the link below:
http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?c=1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Single Day Events

03-04-2009:
 o AJ DA PANJAB Abbottsford, BC Canada - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=338&c=1

04-04-2009:
 o RE-THINKING SIKH INSTITUTIONS  Webinar by Sikh Research Institute - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=339&c=1
 o BEYOND DUALITY -  MARK OF EXCELLENCE LECTURE Surrey, BC Canada - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=340&c=1
 o AJ DA PANJAB Surrey, BC Canada - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=341&c=1

13-04-2009:
 o Internation Sikh Turban Day - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=329&c=1

Ranged Events

21-02-2009:
 o (02-21 --> 05-01) SIKH LEGACY OF PUNJAB - Santa Barbara Museum, Santa Barbara, CA, USA - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=316&c=1

28-06-2009:
 o (06-28 --> 07-12) SIDAK - Faith Courage Discipline - Sikh Research Institute San Antonio Texas US - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=342&c=1

Recurring Events

23-02-2009:
 o (02-23-2009/04-26-2009) CAMP MIRI PIRI Register by May 1 Espanola, NM - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=320&c=1
()


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTICS:
We have had the following activity since 17-03-2009 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 114 New Members
 o 174 New Threads
 o 1,265 New Posts
 o 0 New Polls


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link:
http://www.sikhism.us/profile.php?do=editoptions
and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".
Currently, community updates are sent weekly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.


----------

